# Port forwarding on Actiontec Q1000



## doubleduct (Jul 15, 2012)

I have my internet through CenturyLink which is a DSL connection running on an Actiontec Q1000 on a Windows 7 set up. I'm trying to run a subsonic server on my computer to stream my music collection. It was all working beautifully until I had to switch to this modem from my previous. Now, when I go to canyouseeme.org, it can't see that 4040 and 8080 are open. They need to be for subsonic to work? I've tried to set it up as portforwarding.com tells me to, but to no avail. Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## doubleduct (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone? Still don't have an answer for this.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Did you check the Firewall, and Stealth settings.


----------



## doubleduct (Jul 15, 2012)

What should my firewall and stealth be set to?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Test your connection with the firewall off for now. If the connection works, then you need to add the service to the firewall, and allow it through the router.

http://qwest.centurylink.com/internethelp/modems/q1000/pdf/qaq002/Q1000_FIREWALL_02.pdf

here's a link to port forwarding on the Actiontec
http://qwest.centurylink.com/internethelp/modems/q1000/pdf/qaq002/Q1000_PORT_FWD_02.pdf


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi please try the link below for forwarding the ports for subsonic you can add port 8080 the same way as for port 80 and 4040.

Port Forwarding Subsonic on the Actiontec Q1000 - PortForward.com

Hope it helps.


----------

